# You've all done something....



## Big Forum User (Sep 13, 2013)

You've all done something bad or a thing u regret in the ac games. what?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Population Growing: I forgot to save 3 times. Resetti was lovely.

Wild World: Nothing... yet.

New Leaf: I passed up Pietro. ;-;


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Population Growing: I forgot to save 3 times. Resetti was lovely.
> 
> Wild World: Nothing... yet.
> 
> New Leaf: I passed up Pietro. ;-;


I had Pietro as a plot during my resets so I quickly reset again


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I had Pietro as a plot during my resets so I quickly reset again



How dare you.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 14, 2013)

XD

In New Leaf, Mott had given me a cardboard chair. I went into my bamboo farm-thing, where there was a special stump. I dug up the bamboo, and accidentally dug up the stump. I hit the power button, and five seconds later I realized I hadn't saved after Mott gave me the cardboard chair. ;-;


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 14, 2013)

I meant, like, a real example that i did, get mad that you lose a villager and then send the new villager a letter telling them to get out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 14, 2013)

I can't say I've ever done something bad in animal crossing. I already treat characters as nicely as possible in games because of how I immerse myself in them.


----------



## tyla (Sep 14, 2013)

At the start I did all these beginning tasks and got back on and needed to do them all again, I made sure I saved it at least twice before I went off LOL. It was boring doing it twice on the same day.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 14, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I can't say I've ever done something bad in animal crossing. I already treat characters as nicely as possible in games because of how I immerse myself in them.



Same 
Pretty much the only thing that I really regret is the town layout that I chose, the lake is made so that I don?t have anywhere with a lot of space, my town is pretty much just a lot of small pieces, I would much rather have a town with a lot of space, though I think I have done a good job on my town so far


----------



## naomcara (Sep 15, 2013)

I time travelled this one time and it caused one of my favourite villagers to move out  I learned my lesson.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 17, 2013)

Time Travelling and made BLAIRE MOVE OUT D: </3  


I shall go and cry in peace.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

When I reset my town I sent really rude letters to my villagers to get my approval rating up haha. Well, I wasn't calling them names or anything but I'm sure no one here would want a letter that just said "I'M ONLY SENDING YOU THIS SO I CAN BUILD STUFF"


----------



## Xaldyn (Sep 17, 2013)

When me and my childhood friend discovered time travelling in the GC version, well, lets just say things got weed-y.
I'm also guilty of time travelling like crazy in Wild World, but now that New Leaf has the island and beetle farming, it's actually more work with less profit to time travel.

Oh, and I once tattled on innocent villagers I didn't like to Isabelle to try and get them to move. Didn't work lol.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2013)

tt 2 months back by mistake ; A ;
All my villagers were sad Q-Q


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Selling sloppy furniture to Reese. Yeah I had no idea of its value and unorderableness then.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 17, 2013)

WW: Reset about a million times.

 CF: Left my town alone and now it's full of weeds.
 NL: Nothing..... Let Walker move out of my town, there's that.


----------



## Anampses (Sep 17, 2013)

kurisu said:


> When I reset my town I sent really rude letters to my villagers to get my approval rating up haha. Well, I wasn't calling them names or anything but I'm sure no one here would want a letter that just said "I'M ONLY SENDING YOU THIS SO I CAN BUILD STUFF"



It's funny when they show off the rude letters and are so happy about what you wrote haha


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 18, 2013)

Using Action Replay in Wild World to get all the villagers, money, and furniture I wanted and to complete the museum. Needless to say, I reset the town and played it normally.


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

I time travelled a month back and made Leonardo move out. ;<


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

I regret talking to Henry 2 days before he was due to leave. He said he changed his mind. I hate that frog so much, please leave <3.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

I time traveled too far and I've lost my favorite villager, Shep. I only just got him back today because someone very nice gave him to me.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 21, 2013)

Physically assaulted and beat up one of my favorite characters, Lobo, with a net, i can't even remember why i did it either .


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Sep 21, 2013)

Lost Lolly to a TT accident


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

Hitting villagers with the bug net, pushing them around, watching them fall into a pitfall, trapping them by digging holes around where they're standing...writing letters to tell them to leave...writing on the bulletin board about how much I hated the snowman I made because he kept complaining about how I made him look wrong...
...I used to be really mean to the villagers I didn't like when I was little.  XD


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

I let Broffina go about a month ago - I still regret it.


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 4, 2013)

Letting Chester move out and letting Renee move in.


----------



## Mary (Oct 4, 2013)

beat up Elmer.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2013)

Did*not*use*the*reset*trick*on*Walker,*so*he*moved*directly*in*front*of*my*bridge.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Going to a town that had someone moving and they moved on my path in front of the town hall.


----------



## Nymeri (Oct 4, 2013)

In WW, I TT'ed a lot. I didn't realize that this would make villagers move, so I lost both Stitches and Rosie :/ both my besties..


----------



## Dolby (Oct 4, 2013)

I once sent a letter a Rolf in CF that said "You are going to be evicted by the IRS unles you pay your bills"
In NL i beat up Hippeux.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmm...

For Wild World, using Action Replay and SAVING it onto my town (I don't even know what I was thinking... T-T) caused me to be annoyed by it later on and to reset my first ever town in the Animal Crossing series. That was my biggest mistake. 

In both Wild World and City Folk, I regret time travelling. Once I realized it wasn't any fun anymore, I went back to playing day-by-day and enjoyed that much more. I have never time traveled on my New Leaf town, and never will. 

On New Leaf, I haven't done anything too regrettable, thankfully.

I can't really think of any other major mistakes I've made, so I think I've had an overall good experience with the series.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

Sold worthy furniture to Reese, and forgot to play on a day where the Rococo shelf was on sale at the Emporium ;A;


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 20, 2013)

I honestly had no idea about rare items and Bud kept on giving me items from his house, most of which are rare (i.e. beach table, yellow aloha shirt, surfboard) but I kept on giving them back to him. I even sold the beach table at retail for a meagre price as I am not a big fan of the beach theme and needed to make space for other things.

facepalm


----------



## Inkay (Oct 21, 2013)

The biggest thing I can remember is not being able to prevent Kid Cat and Apollo from moving out in WW. 
In NL nothing major so far...probably just the few times when my game was accidentally shut off without saving. I'm sure I'm going to regret being really mean to Miranda (I already feel bad about it) but I just want her gone, darn it.


----------

